# Cowboy Candy Relish



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2013)

I finally got the recipe for the "jalapeno relish" aka Cowboy Candy Relish that a friend gave us...

This stuff is a bit different than the jam I made, since there's no pectin in it and the jars are filled first with pepper relish then what little bit of syrup will fit is added. But don't throw that leftover syrup away, it's great as a glaze on pork chops, chicken or whatever, so hot water bath can it too!

I did these in a hot water bath again.

This was originally made by slicing the whole jalapenos into rings, but I wanted relish, so I pulsed them in the food processor. I also seeded half the peppers and the rest I left the seeds and membranes in - easier to start with it not hot enough than for it to be too hot! Next time I will add more of the unseeded peppers.

I got 4 half pints of the relish and 6 half pints syrup

3 pounds Firm, Fresh Jalapeno Peppers, Washed 1/2 seeded and membrane removed, 1/2 left with seeds and membranes. Pulsed in food processor
2 cups Cider Vinegar
6 cups White Granulated Sugar
½ teaspoons Turmeric

½ teaspoons Celery Seed

3 teaspoons Granulated Garlic

1 teaspoon Ground Cayenne Pepper
*Preparation Instructions*

Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems.

Slice the peppers into uniform 1/8-1/4 inch rounds. For relish, pulse a couple cups at a time in the food processor. Set aside.

In a large pot, bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated garlic and cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean, sterile canning jars to within 1/4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes.

Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air. Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean, damp paper towel and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness.

If you do not want to can these to the point of shelf stable, you can simply put the jars in your refrigerator and store them there. I prefer to keep the fridge space free so I can them. If you wish to can them, follow the instructions below.

Note: If you have leftover syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half-pint or pint jars, too. It’s wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, or … in short, don’t toss it out!

To can, place jars in a canner and cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, set the timer for 10 minutes for half-pints or 15 minutes for pints. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe them with a clean, damp washcloth, then label.

Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. Or don’t. I won’t tell!













Cowboy Candy Diced.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















Cowboy Candy mixed together.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















Cowboy Candy Syrup.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















CC Syrup boiling.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















CC in Jars.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















CC Jar Done.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















CC Jarred.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013






I used some of the syrup that I didn't can in my Pork Butt Spritz. When mixed with cream cheese or even in the pork spritz, it lost most of the heat. Alone though it is hot. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Gonna save this one too!  Have pepper heads in my house and they will love both of these recipes you posted today.

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

That's my Spring Chile project... nice, thanks. Stan


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! It's great stuff, just seems to lose the heat when mixed with cream cheese etc...gonna try it again without the cayenne and add either serranos or habs to the jalapenos.


KathrynN said:


> Gonna save this one too!  Have pepper heads in my house and they will love both of these recipes you posted today.
> 
> Kat


Thanks Stan! It's some good stuff.


oldschoolbbq said:


> That's my Spring Chile project... nice, thanks. Stan


----------



## dj mishima (May 30, 2013)

I made these last month, except I used slices instead of mincing the jalapenos.  I also cold smoked them first.  This is awesome stuff!

I am also planning on adding habanero next time as I like it hot.


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

This is definitely something I gotta try!  Thanks, Alesia!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Nice Job Alesia!!!

Great Post too!!!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2013)

I remember my first introduction of this stuff.....  I said NO, I don't like hot stuff.... Then I tasted it... I was hooked on how good it was and NO HEAT to speak of....   Thanks for the recipes we've been seeing.....  A "must do" condiment....

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for commenting on cold smoking the peppers - I want to try the next batch that way. I, too, will probably add a hab or some serranos to the next batch, as I'm trying to maintain a bit of heat once mixed with cream cheese.


Dj Mishima said:


> I made these last month, except I used slices instead of mincing the jalapenos.  I also cold smoked them first.  This is awesome stuff!
> 
> I am also planning on adding habanero next time as I like it hot.


It's some good stuff!


SeenRed said:


> This is definitely something I gotta try!  Thanks, Alesia!
> 
> Red


Thanks Bear...it's pretty easy to make and tastes sooo good!


Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Alesia!!!
> 
> Great Post too!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Dave! It's pretty easy to make and really a "must have" condiment. Goes great (I stir it into cream cheese) and put it on lots of things. I think it would be great on a cracker with summer sausage. 


DaveOmak said:


> I remember my first introduction of this stuff.....  I said NO, I don't like hot stuff.... Then I tasted it... I was hooked on how good it was and NO HEAT to speak of....   Thanks for the recipes we've been seeing.....  A "must do" condiment....
> 
> Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe, this one is going into the to do list. May even add it into the Xmas gift baskets!


----------



## dj mishima (Nov 10, 2013)

Since a friend of mine gave me some scorpion and 7 pot peppers, I decided to make my second batch of this stuff(with an extra kick.)

I followed the recipe, but I made a couple changes to it.  I substituted chipotle powder for cayenne powder.  Also, when I went to add the slices to the jars, I added either a sliced whole habanero, scorpion, or 7pot to individual half pint jars.  I also cold smoked the jalapenos for 2 hours with peach pellets before adding them to the syrup.  Though, this time I sliced the jalapenos before smoking.  Last time, I just cold smoked the peppers whole.  There didn't seem to be very much smoke flavor, so I tried a different method this time.  I'll let you know how they turned out in 2 weeks to a month from now :)


----------



## shannont (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG this is going to happen - I cant wait to add something new to my canning arsenal.  Thanks for the recipe and photo's!


----------

